# (PENS FOUND!) A little further North (Utah), but still missing Texas



## Mako Mike

Moved here about a month ago, just closed on our new home last week, and we just got all our boxes delivered from the relocation company.

Luckily I found the pends I'd made my former co-workers!!!

1. Blue Green (Earth Freebie Blank from Exotic Blanks.com) on a Slimline Gun Metal kit.
2. Amboyna Burl (from doing a Wizard a favor) on a Gold trim Cigar kit.
3. Redwood Burl (I Think, and from the same Wizard) on a Gun Metal Vertex Magnetic kit.

My personal favorite is the Gold Banded Cigar and Amboyna Burl, best looking pen I feel I've ever made. What makes it better, is it's for a former mentor and good friend of mine.


----------



## RonnieS

Beautiful pens ! Thanks for posting.


----------



## lady linda

Great pens. We miss you, when are you coming back here


----------



## Mako Mike

lady linda said:


> Great pens. We miss you, when are you coming back here


I'll likely be back around the 4th of July... want to come down to visit family and pick up some wood slabs I'd left on my grandmother's property in Trinity. Perhaps a few bowl blanks from Shawn... if he'll talk to me.:cheers:


----------



## bill

Nice, love the burls


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I like that gun metal finish... Looks cool!


----------



## Hooked

Darn Mike.........you're in waaaaay Northwest Texas.......lol

Nice pens for sure. I particularly like the cigar.


----------



## Law Dog

Nice!


----------

